# Ratings will be last 100 trips as of 3/29



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

Just saw this on the app today. Are they serious? It's going to make each rating 5x more important and you can easily go below 4.6 with just one bad day!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

delijoe said:


> Just saw this on the app today. Are they serious? It's going to make each rating 5x more important and you can easily go below 4.6 with just one bad day!


On uber???? And if so, it's probably last 100 "rated" trips


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

The short of it is, they're deprioritizing ratings, presumably because they've finally realized how dumb the whole system is. But why don't they just--oh I don't know--throw out the 1's? In my experience, riders only rate 1 when they want to throw a fit for things like "didn't get my fast food stop without tipping", and 2-4 when a ride had legitimate issues (or maybe I just don't give total-disaster rides full of wrong turns and carsickness). So let them have their tantrum and feel like they're doing something, without threatening the driver's ability to drive. (You know, like rider ratings!)

Another thing that would raise my number to a level I consider more accurate would be dumping all ratings within 1 hour of local bar closing time, heh.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Where on the uber site does it address the change?



delijoe said:


> Just saw this on the app today. Are they serious? It's going to make each rating 5x more important and you can easily go below 4.6 with just one bad day!


Troll. I don't see this change anywhere



delijoe said:


> Just saw this on the app today. Are they serious? It's going to make each rating 5x more important and you can easily go below 4.6 with just one bad day!


I just emailed uber support and they said there will be no ratings changes


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

It's true and based on this, my rating will drop .04. Rediculous


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> View attachment 102210
> 
> 
> It's true and based on this, my rating will drop .04. Rediculous


Attached is the response I got from uber saying otherwise. Maybe it depends on the state you live in?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Attached is the response I got from uber saying otherwise. Maybe it depends on the state you live in?


Possibly. Mine just showed up today.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Possibly. Mine just showed up today.


I sent uber another message. I'll see what they say


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Attached is the response I got from uber saying otherwise. Maybe it depends on the state you live in?





AuxCordBoston said:


> I sent uber another message. I'll see what they say


Come on, by now you should know that support finds out about changes last. This is nothing new. They find out well after the changes are implemented.

They still tell me I can see my rating on tje website. It's been what, 7-8 months since they changed that...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Come on, by now you should know that support finds out about changes last. This is nothing new. They find out well after the changes are implemented.
> 
> They still tell me I can see my rating on tje website. It's been what, 7-8 months since they changed that...


Tje website?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Tje website?


Dashboard


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CSR is not the most reliable. Mine told me no drivers have ever been opted out of pool then backtracked when I screenshotted other drivers with proof of being opted out


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> CSR is not the most reliable. Mine told me no drivers have ever been opted out of pool then backtracked when I screenshotted other drivers with proof of being opted out


They replied that they are testing out going from 500 to 100 ratings on certain markets. New Jersey is one of those markets


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

delijoe said:


> Just saw this on the app today. Are they serious? It's going to make each rating 5x more important and you can easily go below 4.6 with just one bad day!


Both Uber and Lyft don't do ratings right.

It should be exactly 1 calendar year worth of ratings and not a certain number of ratings.

There are events that happen only once a year and if you get a surge, it usually is accompanied with a low rating. To include the seasonal ups/downs of riders' rating behaviors, a complete 1 year sliding window should be used. 100 trips is a nightmare scenario that is only meant to terrorize the drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

delijoe said:


> Just saw this on the app today. Are they serious? It's going to make each rating 5x more important and you can easily go below 4.6 with just one bad day!


Why ?
Why is Uber always screwing things up ?



AuxCordBoston said:


> They replied that they are testing out going from 500 to 100 ratings on certain markets. New Jersey is one of those markets


They WASTE MORE MONEY ON IDIOTIC TOYS !!?!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

use a thumbs up or down would be better


----------



## UberHund (Jan 8, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> use a thumbs up or down would be better


Yes, a la UberEats.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

delijoe said:


> Just saw this on the app today. Are they serious? It's going to make each rating 5x more important and you can easily go below 4.6 with just one bad day!


My ratings 4.86, it's going down to 4.72 in a few days because of this.

My last hundred ratings are not that great I guess. I mean... New Year's Eve, Thanks Giving, Valentine's Day, Christmas.. I took a LOT of expensive trips in the last 100 ratings and when folks pay 178$ for an hour ride they don't tend to give 5 star reviews.

I really feel ****ed up about the new ratings system. Seems unfair.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JDoey said:


> My ratings 4.86, it's going down to 4.72 in a few days because of this.
> 
> My last hundred ratings are not that great I guess. I mean... New Year's Eve, Thanks Giving, Valentine's Day, Christmas.. I took a LOT of expensive trips in the last 100 ratings and when folks pay 178$ for an hour ride they don't tend to give 5 star reviews.
> 
> I really feel &%[email protected]!*ed up about the new ratings system. Seems unfair.


For this very reason, ratings of any driver should include a full year view as the baseline. 
The last 100 rated trips should only be used to warn driver about significant deviations from the baseline.

lyft uses last 100 trips, but lyft riders rate almost 100% if the time.

Uber riders rate at most 35% of the time lately. 
And usually the unhappy pax rate. Happy pax ignores ratings. 
This dynamic puts the driver in a disadvantage already. Unless this is the objective, the drivers will be more tense and paranoid about bad ratings.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Great way to weed out poor drivers! way too many antz and antz with crappy service. had a pax recently who in 6 months of riding has NEVER been offered mints or water. ...so yeah 100 sounds right to cull the herd


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Great way to weed out poor drivers! way too many antz and antz with crappy service. had a pax recently who in 6 months of riding has NEVER been offered mints or water. ...so yeah 100 sounds right to cull the herd


Uh, the question is.... Why the F are you offering water & mints?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

More Cowbell said:


> Uh, the question is.... Why the F are you offering water & mints?


Exactly! Why are you offering mints and water?


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Great way to weed out poor drivers! way too many antz and antz with crappy service. had a pax recently who in 6 months of riding has NEVER been offered mints or water. ...so yeah 100 sounds right to cull the herd


I'm with that, but leave our ratings alone. If they're gonna drop it from 500 to 100 leave my rating where it is and I'll go from there.

I personally don't know anyone who's been deactivated because of a poor rating..

Some riders I've picked up are at 4.47!!! And they're not getting deactivated.

But I do a LOT for riders. I installed LED lights, have a trick for glowing water bottles in the back seat, got the LED signage, give hand sanitizer and other things.

Brake and acceleration rates are ALWAYS dead on or -3-5 from perfect smooth breaks 98/102 etc.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JDoey said:


> I'm with that, but leave our ratings alone. If they're gonna drop it from 500 to 100 leave my rating where it is and I'll go from there.
> 
> I personally don't know anyone who's been deactivated because of a poor rating..
> 
> ...


How many rides do you have under your belt so far?


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How many rides do you have under your belt so far?


Not many.

Been Ubering for a little while, only about 1300 I think and 606 rated trips


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JDoey said:


> Some riders I've picked up are at 4.47!!! And they're not getting deactivated.


You think uber is going to stop taking their money?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Hmm, now I am canceling passengers based on tone of voice and rating as soon as I call them, this is plain dumb.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Great way to weed out poor drivers! way too many antz and antz with crappy service. had a pax recently who in 6 months of riding has NEVER been offered mints or water. ...so yeah 100 sounds right to cull the herd


You don't honestly still give pax free stuff? Would you like to buy a bridge?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Possible that this 3/29 change reducing the "#trips averaged for driver rating" from 500 to 100 is only being "tested" in certain cities.
Can anyone who got this message please provide a URL rather than a screenshot?

*Currently*
driver rating averages last 500 trips*,*https://www.uber.com/info/driver-ratings/
rider rating averages "unknown #" trips, https://help.uber.com/h/bfea011b-3fde-4647-8b4a-5cc1bbc37899


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Maven said:


> Possible that this 3/29 change reducing the "#trips averaged for driver rating" from 500 to 100 is only being "tested" in certain cities.
> Can anyone who got this message please provide a URL rather than a screenshot?
> 
> *Currently*
> ...


It is only a test. Per Uber's email to me they are testing it out in Pittsburgh, cities in NJ, Dallas and Denver. I sent uber support a message and kept pushing and finally that's what they told me.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

just leave it as is.....this makes it easier to get deactivated.........


----------



## Hungover Undergrad (Sep 27, 2016)

Not a problem for me. Lyft calculates it from your 100 most recent rides and I have a 4.99 rating. Older rides on Uber are the only reason my 4.90 isn't higher. I've worked my way up from a 4.82 and haven't had a rating lower than 5* in a few weeks


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Attached is the response I got from uber saying otherwise. Maybe it depends on the state you live in?





More Cowbell said:


> Uh, the question is.... Why the F are you offering water & mints?


because he is a wipe


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Great way to weed out poor drivers! way too many antz and antz with crappy service. had a pax recently who in 6 months of riding has NEVER been offered mints or water. ...so yeah 100 sounds right to cull the herd


Well then, you just keep offering enough water and mints to make for the rest of us - O.K.?


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

I do have mints and sometimes water for my own indulgement.

I will offer mints to serious stinkers. Should anyone ask for a mint I shall not reject them. Since they cannot see the box with mints, I doubt anyone will ask.


----------

